# what sould i get?



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

well i really want a rodent or something 
here are my needs wants

.my mum hates rats so not too rat like
.hugable
.easy to look after

that dosnt leave a lot......
thanx emma


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What about a Duprasi, not big enough to hug but still cuddley and very cute as they sleep upside down:flrt:


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

Emsylove said:


> well i really want a rodent or something
> here are my needs wants
> 
> .my mum hates rats so not too rat like
> ...


Mouse lots of different kinds
Vole 
Rat 
Squirrel 
Rabbit 
Shrew 
Ferret 
Muskrat 
Chipmunk 
Prairie Dog 
Gerbil 
Chinchilla
hamsters
guinea pigs 
Fat Tailed Gerbils
Shaw's jirds
Chipmunks

i would love a chincilla will be getting one when i can afford it i have just got an african pgmy hedgehog which i would recomend aswell lovely creatures 

​


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

guinea pig fits all you're needs hun they are fab pets


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

my 2 rabbits escaped 3 days ago and i have 1 lonly lop left (sadly she hates people) would a gunipig be able to keep her company if the others dont come back  ?


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

someone recently told me you shouldnt let them live together but i had a rabbit and a guniea pig living together and they loved each other n when i went to a petting zoo the they both share an enclosure


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

*Ferrets For The Win!!*

Ferret? They aren't rodents but they are trainable, and can watch them for hours, they are so comical!! They are cheap to buy, come in a variety of colours and they don't cost a lot to maintain. They are potty trained from birth really. Only thing is the smell, which I personally like... but some say it's an acquired smell...


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

well if they would be able to live in a heated shed then i may be able to get a ferret


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

what about african pygmy dormice, they are called micro squirrels due to having a big bushy tail. i will have 2 litters for sale soon, 1 in febuary and 1 in march, if your intrested, there is a care sheet and pics on my website. (link below)


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Emsylove said:


> well if they would be able to live in a heated shed then i may be able to get a ferret


Mine do just fine in their shed  I'm currently making a website and care sheet for them. I will email you the link later if you like?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emsylove said:


> well if they would be able to live in a heated shed then i may be able to get a ferret



Unless it gets down to properly cold temperatures (-25C and below), Ferrets wouldn't need heating providing they are out of drafts and can get up off of the floor. They should also be never kept alone for various reasons, including they keep each other warm during the cold weather.  Heat is more of an issue for Ferrets than the cold. : victory:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> Mine do just fine in their shed  I'm currently making a website and care sheet for them. I will email you the link later if you like?


yes please:notworthy:
also r there any differences in the sexes like say the males are nicer?


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Unless it gets down to properly cold temperatures (-25C and below), Ferrets wouldn't need heating providing they are out of drafts and can get up off of the floor. They should also be never kept alone for various reasons, including they keep each other warm during the cold weather.  Heat is more of an issue for Ferrets than the cold. : victory:


I agree, Ferrets can't sweat. So being too warm is a big issue for these little guys. I have the heaters to take the off the chill of the shed and to stop things from getting damp


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I love your Duprasi shell:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: are they widely available?he looks so funny :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I love your Duprasi shell:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: are they widely available?he looks so funny :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
You do see quite a few for sale but they arent as common as they used to be, Ive got 5 of them now but Bob is my original boy and hes wonderfu. They dont cost a great deal, dont smell and they can live up to 5 years:flrt:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You do see quite a few for sale but they arent as common as they used to be, Ive got 5 of them now but Bob is my original boy and hes wonderfu. They dont cost a great deal, dont smell and they can live up to 5 years:flrt:


Do they live on their own rather than in groups?:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Do they live on their own rather than in groups?:flrt:


 
Yes, although some will share housing they do fine on their own
http://www.petermaas.nl/gerbils/fattailedgerbils.htm#appearance


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

